# DS pup Arko Doing Retrieves and SURPRISE



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I had some random footage from yesterday training with Arko... since he has been in some of the videos I wanted to stay with him so he could show off some of the things hes learning. I am in no mans land trying to learn to edit videos that are presentable. I have a lot of footage Im trying to assemble into something somewhat cohesive. But until I get that together ... this one clip is pretty cool .... nothing unusual really EXCEPT on Arko's second retrieve over the fallen tree you see he comes out without the pipe and I could see his tail and saw in his tail movement that he had hit on something but I had no idea what it was until I climbed up and saw it. I had my helper end the video and removed Arko for his safety and dispatched the snake. Wanted to share with you guys I thought this was pretty cool check him out ... 

https://youtu.be/Rmd9xUINQoQ


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

There's something about the presence of a snake that makes all dogs act a certain way. Weird. 99% of people wouldn't have caught that.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> There's something about the presence of a snake that makes all dogs act a certain way. Weird. 99% of people wouldn't have caught that.


I saw his tail tighten up and I heard his teeth start to clack ..im not sure you can hear it on the video.. I knew something was up ... it was a big enough snake to have hurt him for sure. I knew if I brought to much attention to it hed be in the middle of it and POW lol ..


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> I saw his tail tighten up and I heard his teeth start to clack ..im not sure you can hear it on the video.. I knew something was up ... it was a big enough snake to have hurt him for sure. I knew if I brought to much attention to it hed be in the middle of it and POW lol ..


 Oh, don't I know it. Once you decide to kill the thing, the dogs will decide to help.:-o


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> Oh, don't I know it. Once you decide to kill the thing, the dogs will decide to help.:-o


LOL its amazing how they always wanna "help" at the damnest times too lol


----------



## Patty Beck (Mar 9, 2011)

Yikes! makes me super glad I do not live in a area where you would find snakes.... LOL


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

My partner tracked off lead right over one a few years ago on his way to finding the bad guy. I wasn't as lucky however as I took a shot to the inside right leg on my boot. The old timers told me I was lucky that day as I was jogging behind and he probably was unable to get a good hit on me.. 

Never had to worry about snakes when I lived in Western Washington. You put your butt on the line every time you enter the woods here in Lower Alabama however.

Always excited to track them into the woods. It's when the track terminates and I must exit is when I get extremely worried! lol


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Phil Dodson said:


> My partner tracked off lead right over one a few years ago on his way to finding the bad guy. I wasn't as lucky however as I took a shot to the inside right leg on my boot. The old timers told me I was lucky that day as I was jogging behind and he probably was unable to get a good hit on me..
> 
> Never had to worry about snakes when I lived in Western Washington. You put your butt on the line every time you enter the woods here in Lower Alabama however.
> 
> Always excited to track them into the woods. It's when the track terminates and I must exit is when I get extremely worried! lol



Me too Phil I LOVE working them in the woods ... but in these Louisiana woods theres LOTS of creepy crawling things in fact it was cool enough that morning that he was moving really slow lol and thats probably what kept him from hitting the pup. Those copper heads blend in so well with the leaf litter they can be hard to spot.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

How do you know when a dog has been bit?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I used to have a PBT that loved killing snakes, she was like a mongoose, lol.

She wasn't quite as clever as your dog. Close call dude.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

You guys use electric to train your dog for snake?


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for the video. Love Arko! Glad he is ok and let you know something was up. Closest I've gotton is accidentally throwing Kibo' s ball into cactus. So much out here. He waited for me to help him. I'm thinking a down in motion would help with lots of dangers, but not if he's too close to a snake. Never tried the snake aversion training.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

I realized down in motion won't help if you can't see the danger obviously.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Sooo, my working dog is lying on the floor here and all of the sudden he gets up and gives me that all too well known "snake" body language. I'm thinking WTF?, there ain't no snakes in the house. I look at what he's looking at and I see the little tower fan on the floor that oscillates. The power chord is moving snake-like as the fan moves back and forth lol. He decides that since he can't smell it he'll move closer and investigate. He finds that there is nothing to worry about so he gives a play bow to the fan and I tell him to leave it. All I need is a fan flying around the room.:-o


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i've used electric for dogs here

we have a lot of mamushis here and their bites usually get between the size of a golf ball to a baseball and some dogs don't recover well
most do, but i know one St Bernard pup who died

for mamushi's, size doesn't matter, venom wise :-(
i think it depends where and how much venom and how long b4 treatment, etc


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree that response is quite normal for lots of dogs and reptiles, even turtles.

The other side of the coin is that many of the terriers I've hunted behind would trash a snake in a heart beat. Crazy little bassids!

My Border terrier looked like Lash Laroue when he found a snake but I've also seen a number of terriers take bites from Copperheads.

One of my hunting partners was a vet and she had a couple of dogs bit.

No more then antibiotics and tetanus shots got them through easily other then their heads swelled up like a football.


----------

